

Ask PG/YC: Browse your old comments? - swombat

I can't see any way to retrieve one's old comments from this site (for nostalgic, hindsight, or other purposes). Since I've been using it for a while, I presume this is intentional.<p>If so: Could we possibly allow this functionality? I'd like to be able to browse through some of my older comments, and to use them to find old threads that have long since vanished... If you'd like this as well, please vote this up...
======
SwellJoe
I use searchyc.com for this purpose. Works fine. Everything still
exists...it's just not "reachable" directly through the HN UI.

------
alaskamiller
<http://searchyc.com/user/swombat>

